# 2012 April fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the fourth of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. Please post all entries in this thread.

The April comp will run from *THIS FRIDAY April 6th until Sunday April 15th*.

That's right, the comp period has been extended to include good Friday, the day on which it is traditional to eat fish (and also secure your entry for the April fishing comp), so do your duty folks 8)

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Squidder said:


> The April comp will run from *THIS FRIDAY April 6th until Sunday April 15th*.


Why does this always happen to me?????????????????????????
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54131


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Junglefisher said:


> Squidder said:
> 
> 
> > The April comp will run from *THIS FRIDAY April 6th until Sunday April 15th*.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Commiserations Craig, but what a fish mate!


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Name of Angler: Actionsurf
Date Caught:8/4/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD. Scarborough
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream / 34cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb braid/8lb fluro trace
Conditions (optional): 5 knots, before daybreak
Other Comments (optional): No one else has entered, so I thought I would


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

monday 9th april

snapper 41 or 42.
stradic c14
raider
on a strip of unweighted bonito .

comments , incredibly busy. cars and trailers banked up for 100 metres , wheel fell off boat railer on ramp, towtruck trying to manoveure thru the mess. glad to have a kayak.

thanks squid, junglefisher may score enough points not to have to fish again, congrats mate.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

AAARRRGGHHHH!!!!
I forgot to take a pic with a measure!!!!
Name of Angler: Junglebeard
Date Caught: 9/4/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Dumaresq river, NSW / Qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Murray cod, 74cm (a bit over but no pic)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 14lb leader, 10lb main, Oar-gee lure
Conditions (optional): Very nice
Other Comments (optional): Not as big as Thursdays, but it'll do pig.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Name of Angler: Nezevic
Date Caught: 9.04.12
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - NOOSA 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 98 cm long tail tuna
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 40g raider, 6kg braid, now broken rod.
Conditions (optional): Superb.
Other Comments (optional): viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54225 trip report here


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 6/4/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic Glenelg river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 80 cm Mulloway
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 14lbs line, 4/0 hooks, pilchards


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Name of Angler: Karl/YakAtak
Date Caught: 14/4/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Mountain Creek canal 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 80cm King Threadfin Salmon
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2-5Kg raider (now deceased ) 20lb braid and leader. SX60 
Conditions (optional): Beautiful sunny autumn day
Other Comments (optional): Fish broke my trolling rod holder on the first run, was lucky to catch the rod, which was later broken while manoeuvring the yak around a tree.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name of Angler: Daveyak
Date Caught: Sat 7/4/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: WA, Two Peoples Bay near Albany on the south coast.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Salmon at 84 cm/weighed a bit over 7kg
Species Legal length: 30cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Sienna 4000 reel, 6kg mono line, 5'6" & 6 - 8 kg rod trolling a Smilin' Jack's 10cm minnow lure.
Conditions (optional): Light winds on a sunny day
Other Comments (optional): http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54174


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 8yh April 2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Somerton
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Snapper 58cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Shiman0 T-Curve revolution 3-5kg rod, Shimano Stradic 2500, Garfish head on 5/0 circle hook
Conditions:Noice
Other Comments: Daylight capture viewtopic.php?f=45&t=54142#p557500


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

15/4/12 
SA Kangaroo Island north coast.
Caught by Kanganoe using 8kg braid and GULP minnow.
Species Snapper Just over 50 cm.
Before the sun came up.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Whiting
24.5cm
crab island
gulp worm


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: cheaterparts
Date Caught: 8 - 4 - 12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - out from shoreham westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: blue throat wrasse 40.5 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: bait fished 10 lb braid


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Name of Anglerrewboy
Date Caught: 7/4/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Adelaide metro waters
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Snapper 59 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Nitro Viper with Saltist reel/30 lb braid/40 lb leader size 5 circle hook.
Conditions (optional):mild


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Name of Angler: Billpatt
Date Caught: 15.4.12
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Jacobs Well
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: GT 50cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb line
Conditions (optional): Crap is the best way to explain it
Other Comments (optional): Couldn't catch a flatty to save my life for the Pirtek comp so this was the next best thing. New it wasn't a flatty after it took 50m of line :lol: .


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer 
Date caught: 15/4/2012 
State & location Fish Caught in : Qld, Bribie area. 
Type & size of fish : Dusky Flathead, 55cm. 
Tackle/line/Lure Used: Berkley dropshot 7ft 2-4kg rod, Shimano Sienna 1000 FB Reel, Spooled with 6lb braid & 6lb fc leader, Squidgies Wriggler.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of angler: Killer 
Date caught : 15/4/2012 
State & location Fish caught in : QLD , Bribie Area. 
Type & size of fish : Grunter, 35cm. 
Tackle/Line/lure Used : Berkley dropshot 7ft 2-4 kg rod, Shimano Sienna 1000 FB Reel, 6lb braid & fc leader, Squidgies Wriggler.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Is it too late to enter? I caught the fish on Sunday (part of the Pirtek challenge).

Name of Angler: paulthetaffy
Date Caught: 16/04/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, North Harbour Reserve, Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Dusky Flathead, 76cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano Catana 2-4kg, Daiwa Aird 2000, 8lb braid, 14lb fluro leader, 70cm squidgy fish


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

No worries Paul, your fish was caught during the comp period of 6-15 April, so totally eligible and not too late. I always leave at least a week after the comp period ends for people to get their entries in prior to scoring.

Anyway, this is a good opportunity to remind everyone that any entry in the Pirtek challenge would also be a perfect entry for the AKFF monthly comp, since the 15th falls inside the comp period this month - and it would also be very convenient as you will already have a photo of your catch on a bragmat!! 8)


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: paulb
Date Caught: 7th April
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Balmoral
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito 43cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 20lb mainline & leader, 15gm metal slice
Conditions (optional): Nice morning 
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Just finished scoring up the April entries - it was another good month for kayak fishing with more than half the fish submitted scoring the magical 100 points or more. It was also terrific to see 5 new entrants in April - indeed, the highest scoring fish was snaffled by Daveyak in his first entry of the year - congrats Dave that is one of the biggest Aussie salmon I've ever seen :shock:

Here are all the scores for April:

Daveyak	168
Float	127
paulthetaffy	127
Drewboy	118
Junglefisher	117
Solatree	116
Kanganoe	104
Nezevic	103
Actionsurf	100
Killer	100
Bertros	94
Yakatak	89
paulB	88
Grinner	84
cheaterparts	81
Billpatt	75
gcfisho	64
Patwah	63

And cumultive scores for the year to date - Float has stretched his lead at the top, but just like the huntsman in your bedroom, last year's winner Solatree is ominously creeping upwards:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	427
2	Solatree	408
3	Bertros	381
4	cheaterparts	380
5	killer	361
6	Drewboy	336
7	Grinner	325
8	PaulB	309
9	Billpatt	308
10	Kanganoe	292
11	Junglefisher	255
12	Nad97	207
13	Kingdan	191
14	Samboman	172
15	Daveyak	168
16	Nezevic	167
17	Polylureosis	166
18	Keza	140
19	patwah	136
19	MrX	136
21	Southerly	132
22	Paulthetaffy	127
23	Grant Ashwell	120
24	Ronston	106
25	Actionsurf	100
26	AJD	94
27	Yakatak	89
28	Granpop	88
29	aleg75	87
29	Bruus	87
31	4weightfanatic	83
32	gcfisho	64
33	cjbfisher	40
33	Physhopath	40

The randomly drawn prize winner for April has been selected..........and it's congratulations to Killer - please send me a PM and we'll sort out a prize for you.

Get out the diaries folks,* next month's comp will run from the 5th-13th of May*


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you, I'm somewhat surprised after seeing what I was up against. I was impressed with Craig's cod (even more so by the one that missed the comp) and the big tuna. There are quite a few bigger salmon around at the moment, I've seen 'em and would like to get one over the 90cm mark (man's gotta dream...).

Thanks for the comp & the work you put in Squidder.


----------

